# Hiro visiting Germany and other Havanese



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday we were in Germany, visiting a family with also a havanese girl named Nancy and Fine from Germany, Hiros girlfriend
and Shima a Shih Tsu/maltese mix were also there.
The rest of the pictures: http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroSurfer/BesuchSusanneUndHartmut030508

Nancy



















Fine and Hiro





































Fine, Hiro and Shima


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I always love your pictures! Such beautiful havs!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Fabulous -- as always. I want to give them all hugs and kisses.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Thanks Ans for posting such beautiful pictures! :clap2:

I LOVE your pictures! What kind of camera do you have?:ear:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love these pictures. Keep them coming!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are great photos, I love the puppy dogs lined up in order of size! I also like the red color in her ear ears- very striking!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pics, beautiful dogs. They look like they all had a great time.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*Great photos!!!!* :whoo:
I wish I could get great ones like that:frusty:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The furbabies are GORGEOUS! Fabulous pictures as usual. What camera and equipment do you use? 

Thanks!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ans, your photos are always spectacular. You should do it for a living!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Ans,

Great pics! That last picture the smallest one looks like my Sissy!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

great pictures! thanks for posting...beautiful dogs.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ Exceptional pictures, as always! Thanks you for allowing us to see the beautiful Havs living "across the pond"


----------



## benimble (Feb 21, 2008)

Love the photos! What gorgeous dogs!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, these pictures are great and all the Havs are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Julie

A CANON 40D.


----------

